# New pics of Misty 6 months champange



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

Heres some new pics of my pup Misty shes 6 months now


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Misty is a beatiful girl! I love those eyes. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pretty girl , are you calling the color champagne? she is more red fawn then champagne.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

She is cute! Growing nicely too


----------



## charliegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Looks cheeky as well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> pretty girl , are you calling the color champagne? she is more red fawn then champagne.


Thank you, yes I am calling her color Champagne. I had a red fawn dog and shes got more silver undertones than he did

Thor









This was Thor's Momma Flashy Red Fawn (thor's right under her blue collar with his bro)


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty girl, like her markings! That coat color isn't "champange" though, looks red to me.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Does she look Sable to anyone else? I swear I see very light face, chest and leg marks. I know I'm not helping with the color debate but I want to make sure I don't need my eyes checked lol.


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

charliegirl said:


> She is gorgeous! Looks cheeky as well
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, shes a goof ball at times but she has a great temperament she's a cool dog once she gets out her puppy stage she's going to be a super laid back girl I got her pretty trained she knows to sit stay and wait we're working on walking on the leash with out pulling and to come immediately when called.


----------



## charliegirl (Feb 6, 2013)

I love the way they seem so eager to please. Our two will sit as soon as we pick up their food bowls, they will follow us around and each time we stop they sit lol! She is going to be a stunner as an adult 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

her coloring is really hard to catch on camera, the top pic is the closest I could get and even that is lighter than she really is


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

When she is in the light she does look champagne. The other ones do look to have a red tint. Photos can really make color hard to tell. Good looking girl.
Chamagne


----------



## Titanthepitbull (Jan 24, 2013)

How much does she weigh ?


----------



## leesohsosweet (Dec 1, 2012)

Titanthepitbull said:


> How much does she weigh ?


She is about 40lbs give or take when I weighed her last on the bathroom scale, shes strong so I'm trying to correct the pulling ASAP.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Very pretty girl!!


----------



## mkj878 (Dec 25, 2012)

Shes a pretty girlie


----------

